# wpa_supplicant in rete universitaria

## ckx3009

il problema e' semplice: non riesco a connettermi alla rete wi-fi della mia universita'.

al contrario, mi connetto benissimo alla rete wi-fi di casa mia.

quindi il problema non risiede nella scheda di rete.

l'universita' rilascia un documento in cui spiega come connettersi da un sistema linux (documento che ho seguito scrupolosamente per piu' volte): lo riporto qui perche' forse e' possibile che wpa_supplicant abbia cambiato alcune configurazioni e che quel documento non sia aggiornato.

 *Quote:*   

> Prerequisito per la configurazione e l'utilizzo dell'avere e' aver installato le applicazioni:
> 
>     •   openssl http://www.openssl.org/
> 
>     •   wpa_supplicant http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
> ...

 

io arrivo a lanciare il comando 

```
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
```

dopodiche' la console mi riporta i messaggi seguenti:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='users' (DEPRECATED)

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

Line 58: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='NETWORK'

   id=1 ssid='NETWORK'

   id=2 ssid='polimi'

   id=3 ssid='internet'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:02:3e:d1:09

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=100 (from group name 'users')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 444 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:1b:62:a7:c0 ssid='polimi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:ed:78:2e:4b ssid='wlan-ap' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 443 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:1b:62:a7:c0 ssid='polimi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:ed:78:2e:4b ssid='wlan-ap' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 443 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:14:1b:62:a7:c0 ssid='polimi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:ed:78:2e:4b ssid='wlan-ap' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

[...]
```

c'e' modo di risolvere questo problema?

----------

## elegos

Per caso è la rete del polimi? Nel caso non ci sono riuscito...

----------

## ckx3009

 *elegos wrote:*   

> Per caso è la rete del polimi? Nel caso non ci sono riuscito...

 

guarda caso e' proprio quella  :Very Happy: 

----------

## devilheart

```
iwlist DEV scan
```

 cosa ti dice?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

>  *elegos wrote:*   Per caso è la rete del polimi? Nel caso non ci sono riuscito... 
> 
> guarda caso e' proprio quella 

 

prova  ad inserire nel file di configurazione di wpa  la seguente riga  scan_ssid=1 , ed eliminare la voce ap_scan=0 .

ciao

----------

## ckx3009

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwlist DEV scan
> ```
> ...

 

mi trova le altre reti presenti in universita'...il problema e' che quella che interessa a me (cioe' l'unica che permette a noi studenti di connetterci a internet)e' invisibile e puo' essere rilevata solo quando e' ben configurata

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova  ad inserire nel file di configurazione di wpa  la seguente riga  scan_ssid=1 , ed eliminare la voce ap_scan=0 .
> 
> ciao

 

purtroppo non cambia nulla di nulla...i messaggi della console sono sempre gli stessi.

qualcos'altro?

----------

## Apetrini

Una volta avevo un problema con wpa, proprio in facoltà. Il problema era proprio il formato dei certificati.

Ho aggirato il problema ignorando completamente il certificato, commentando le relative righe in wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

network={

        ssid="STUDENTI.MATH"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="xxxx"

        password="xxxx"

       #ca_cert="/etc/cert/ca.pem"

       #ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/math.cacert.pem"

       # phase1="peaplabel=1"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        # priority=10

}

```

Prova anche tu, nella mia facoltà il certificato serviva ai client per identificare univocamente un ap, ma è facoltativo.

----------

## ckx3009

domani provo e ti faccio sapere, anche se non credo che vada da noi...

ti ringrazio cmq per la risposta

----------

## ckx3009

nulla da fare, il certificato serve come autenticazione. 

credo che ci sia un errore o riguardo alla documentazione o riguardo alla configurazione dei server da parte dell'universita'.

----------

## crisandbea

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> nulla da fare, il certificato serve come autenticazione. 
> 
> credo che ci sia un errore o riguardo alla documentazione o riguardo alla configurazione dei server da parte dell'universita'.

 

opterei per la prima     :Laughing: 

----------

## z3d0

non so se poi hai risolto o meno, cmq a me funziona utilizzando knetworkmanager e i tre certificati ottenuti con

```
 openssl pkcs12  -in CertificatoASI.p12  -out cacert.pem -cacerts -nokeys 

 openssl pkcs12  -in CertificatoASI.p12  -out cert.pem -clcerts -nokeys

 openssl pkcs12  -in CertificatoASI.p12  -out key.pem -nocerts
```

----------

## ckx3009

non ho risolto e non ho networkmanager installato. la mia wi-fi sta su per miracolo, non so nemmeno esattamente come e ho paura ad andare a toccare la configurazione.

provero' a dare un'occhiata se si presenta l'occasione.

grazie per la dritta cmq  :Smile: 

----------

## ckx3009

ho installato 'sto NetworkManager (che mi lascia un po' perplesso dato che sembra utilizzabile solo da GUI) ma ugualmente non riesco a collegarmi alla rete. invece ci sono riuscito una volta (una sola) con il wpa_supplicant.

tra l'altro NetworkManager non mi salva nemmeno la configurazione che gli do al collegamento. cmq tu come hai configurato la connessione in NetworkManager?

----------

## Elbryan

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ho installato 'sto NetworkManager (che mi lascia un po' perplesso dato che sembra utilizzabile solo da GUI) ma ugualmente non riesco a collegarmi alla rete. invece ci sono riuscito una volta (una sola) con il wpa_supplicant.
> 
> tra l'altro NetworkManager non mi salva nemmeno la configurazione che gli do al collegamento. cmq tu come hai configurato la connessione in NetworkManager?

 

NetworkManager io l'ho installato *dopo* avermi creato la mia connessione in wpa.

Semplicemente al boot togli l'autostart delle net.* (senza andare a togliere nessuna configurazione).

Se al massimo ti muore X puoi sempre dare un /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start  :Wink: 

Secondo me comunque è un problema di certificato e non di wlan.

Come hai la wireless in casa? WPA-PSK pairwise TKIP?

----------

## ckx3009

ehm aspetta...non ci siamo capiti  :Razz: 

io in casa, dove ho la wpa-psk, mi collego benissimo sia con NetworkManager che con wpa_supplicant.

il problema si pone in universita', dove quei cani hanno messo un sistema a dir poco assurdo per evitarci di usare qualunque servizio differente da navigazione web e msn.

[OT] il tuo nickname per caso deriva dal personaggio principale di "il risveglio del demone"?[/OT]

----------

## Elbryan

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ehm aspetta...non ci siamo capiti 
> 
> io in casa, dove ho la wpa-psk, mi collego benissimo sia con NetworkManager che con wpa_supplicant.
> 
> il problema si pone in universita', dove quei cani hanno messo un sistema a dir poco assurdo per evitarci di usare qualunque servizio differente da navigazione web e msn.
> ...

 

[OT] Yess R.A. Salvatore [/OT]

No, ti spiego la mia domanda.

So che a casa tua riesci a navigare, ma ogni tanto le schede wireless sotto linux hanno dei problemi quando devono connettersi a canali cifrati. Tutto qui. (Mancanza di moduli oppure di cifrature compilate nel kernel.. bla bla).

Uhm.. comunque.. io solitamente wpa_supplicant lo facevo partire direttamente con net.ethX (o wlan che sia) poiché se giocavo con ipconfig o iwconfig non andava.

Il dmesg dice qualcosa? Hai installato metalog? che ti dice in /var/log/everything/current?

----------

## ckx3009

anche io faccio partire wpa_supplicant come "opzione" di net.wlan0

non ho installato metalog e dmesg non dice nulla di strano, perche' in effetti la scheda di rete e' configurata correttamente.

il problema e' a monte, temo di sbagliare qualcosa nella configurazione della connessione. 

con wpa_supplicant mi e' riuscita una volta sola (per non so quale miracolo) ma mi ha detto altra gente che con NetworkManager e' molto piu' semplice, solo che mi sa che sbaglio qualcosa nei vari parametri.

----------

